# iPhone 6 "Hairgate"



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

Apple's latest problem is "hairgate." Apparently iPhone 6 is tearing out people's tresses. opcorn:

Would this get as much attention if "Bendgate" hadn't happened? Is iPhone 6 just a target of public overreaction? Or does Apple need to start testing their products more rigorously (Jobs-level rigor) before launching? 

This tea though. :grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This just shows how Apple is beginning to crumble without the mind of Steve Jobs.

Their not sure about anything it seems like!


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> This just shows how Apple is beginning to crumble without the mind of Steve Jobs.
> 
> Their not sure about anything it seems like!


You may be right Masterchief. 

I have a feeling Jobs pushed QA to another level before Apple launches. Even though past products have had issues (can't catch every little bug or flaw), this one is a real doozy. It just seems rushed and/or unscrupulous. 

Jobs also might have axed whoever was responsible. I read that once he called a big meeting in the Apple auditorium, scolded everyone over a product and then publicly fired the dude in charge. :angry: Not saying that's ethical behavior, but can't imagine iOS8 bugs and Hairgate happening if TC was as intense as Jobs.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I think these days a lot of these things start as "it happened to 1 person"and a blog takes off with it to be the "First" to have it and get the traffic for Advertisements. Then a few other people will say "it happened to me too"

I mean look at the "bend" situation. Probably only a couple people with issues... but suddenly there is a storm of people videoing themselves abusing their phone. Yes abusing.... if you fingers are turning red and your knuckles are white from the force you are using to bend the phone..... its abuse.

But reality is.... there are MILLIONS and MILLIONS of people using these phones and the number of complaints can be counted on your fingers..... its just sensationalized by media.

The firing guy story is true, that was for the "MobileMe" (now called iCloud) launch. Which had a ton of problems.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't believe Steve Jobs was the only mind influencing things either, it may have seemed to be promoted that way, but the man was no fool and surrounded himself with folks who had good ideas.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

MartyF81 said:


> But reality is.... there are MILLIONS and MILLIONS of people using these phones and the number of complaints can be counted on your fingers..... its just sensationalized by media.
> 
> The firing guy story is true, that was for the "MobileMe" (now called iCloud) launch. Which had a ton of problems.





joeten said:


> I don't believe Steve Jobs was the only mind influencing things either, it may have seemed to be promoted that way, but the man was no fool and surrounded himself with folks who had good ideas.


Mornin' folks.

Bendgate and Hairgate were both sensationalized for sure. My question is, would that small amount of bending and hairpulling that was enough to start a scandal have happened if Jobs was around? Mistakes were made while he was CEO. All the time. But this whole release seems exceptionally buggy and flawed. 

The more I read about Jobs the more I believe he was the greatest, most visionary, quality-driven CEO in 100 years. Tim Cook is an operations man with skills on the business end. After all, iPhone 6 oversold 5S. Apple continues to grow under Cook. 

joeten, true about Jobs' team. He was magnetized to the best talent. Some of them say he took their ideas. He took Xerox technology and made it better. Controversial figure. 

I'd like to see a better movie about him then the one with Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think we can say it would not happen if he were here running things since as you mentioned things went wrong even under his watch. The important thing is the media and perhaps they were just a little in awe of him (at least some of them) so a little less sensationalism came from the errors.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes. Everyone liked Jobs, even those who hated him. So we may be dealing with the anger stage of a massive, unconscious grieving process.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

DeFactoDaMatter said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Bendgate and Hairgate were both sensationalized for sure. My question is, would that small amount of bending and hairpulling that was enough to start a scandal have happened if Jobs was around? Mistakes were made while he was CEO. All the time. But this whole release seems exceptionally buggy and flawed.


Remember Antenna-Gate? Jobs was at helm, told people "you're holding it wrong". That was an actual issue that was really wide spread.

Stuff happens, no product is perfect. I think the issue is now Apple has a MASSIVE target on them to find anything wrong with their products just because their equipment is so high quality people look for anything to say "its not"

Just look at their Macbook Pro's compared to a Dell. People complain that the edges are too sharp on wrist pad..... ok "maybe" but pick up any run of the mill Dell and it is squeaky, cheaply made, etc.... Compared to the sleek solid Macbook....

I guess what I am getting at is someone will always find something and make a big deal about it just because they can.

And for the record I have a beard, and talk on my iPhone 6 all day long for work... no hair issues thus far. ;-)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL I agree it's down to looking for even the smallest thing, then blowing it out of proportion, MS has had some issue with their new tablet range and Samsung has had problems with their products, as has HTC and others which can be anything from build quality to software. If something can go wrong it usually will, But I noticed in the recent months, possibly a bit longer Apple gets targeted more often, perhaps the media are not so fond of the present hierarchy. I was at one time in the camp of things being over priced. I cannot in good conscience say that now as nearly all the other makers have reached and in some cases surpassed some Apple price points.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

joeten said:


> LOL I agree it's down to looking for even the smallest thing, then blowing it out of proportion, MS has had some issue with their new tablet range and Samsung has had problems with their products, as has HTC and others which can be anything from build quality to software. If something can go wrong it usually will, But I noticed in the recent months, possibly a bit longer Apple gets targeted more often, perhaps the media are not so fond of the present hierarchy. I was at one time in the camp of things being over priced. I cannot in good conscience say that now as nearly all the other makers have reached and in some cases surpassed some Apple price points.


The overpriced thing really was a big...thing. 5S's release made Apple stock drop because of its price. But yeah, prices are going to go up, and competitors will follow. Somebody's gotta do it first. I'd rather pay more for an Apple product than something else.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

DeFactoDaMatter said:


> 5S's release made Apple stock drop because of its price.


That stock market speculators, not reality. The same thing happens on OIL and ORANGES.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

MartyF81 said:


> That stock market speculators, not reality. The same thing happens on OIL and ORANGES.


Yeah I know what you mean. I'm saying the drop indicated public reaction to the phone release.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

don't know what the big deal is, everyone who is having problems must not be styling their hair right - at least that is what i am hearing from apple.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

sobeit said:


> don't know what the big deal is, everyone who is having problems must not be styling their hair right - at least that is what i am hearing from apple.


haha. that's like when Jobs told people they weren't holding the phone right during "antenna gate."


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just a heads up, the following is going to be the apple recommended fix for the hairgate issue.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

sobeit said:


> just a heads up, the following is going to be the apple recommended fix for the hairgate issue.


So that's why they look like that in the future.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I'm pretty safe here -- I don't own an iPhone and don't have long hair. Win Win!


----------

